# looking for thoughts on 7mm-08



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

Looking around for a rifle for my son (strong 7 1/2 yr old) found a 7mm-08 for $290.00 . How does the 7mm-08 compare to a .243 It will be for whitetail and maybe MAYBE small hog. Thanks


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*7-08*

I would not hesitate to shoot even large hogs with mine. Look at ballistics tables and you will find it can deliver a big punch when loaded properly. FYI the heavier bullets need a good barrel with more than normal twist to stabilize.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

I would be running store bought rounds in it...haven't had the time nor the money to try and start reloading my own yet.....so you would say 7mm-08 over .243


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*By far and away!!!*

In a decent store bought rifle the 139gr can drop any hog/white tail in the USA. With certain loads I would not hesitate hunting larger animals *** well. It is a very good round with wide ranging capabilities. The .243 is sustatially less in energy, but can have much better long range performance on small/varmints.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Good for most any North American Big game. Lil lighter bullet but faster than 308. Just an 08 necked down if you didnt already know.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Both are good for kids that age, I started my sons off w/.243's and gradually let em' shoot the 7/08. The .243 will have less recoil as it is a smaller caliber and comes in lighter powder/grained combo bullets, but is just right for young hunters.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

see the wife has an old English made(not sure of the manufacture) in .243 that is just a little to heavy for him just...its a nice thick wood stock with a long thick barrel....this 7mm-08 I saw today is a synthetic stock and not as long of a barrel since its "youth" model. ...I have just heard lots and lots of "it was a good shot but we couldn't track it down" with 243's don't want the boy to get his first shot at a deer just to have to track it and not find it...I know shot placement is alot to do with it. thanks again I think this forum is the best on the entire site lots of knowledge and advice with out the hate and bs thanks again guys. :texasflag:brew:


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*X2*



CHARLIE said:


> Good for most any North American Big game. Lil lighter bullet but faster than 308. Just an 08 necked down if you didnt already know.


Great caliber ! I built one for son and grandson , I they hardly shoot it , because I like to use it , :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Synthetic may be the way to go for your boy, gonna be a lot lighter, I have a wood stock 7/08, as I like wood stock rifles, but the .243 the boys started out with is synthetic youth. I shoot 140 grain w/the 7 and 100 grain with the .243; as above mentioned by Artys I also enjoy using the 7 and harvested a nice buck w/it this past season.....


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

*.243*



shanesdad said:


> see the wife has an old English made(not sure of the manufacture) in .243 that is just a little to heavy for him just...its a nice thick wood stock with a long thick barrel....this 7mm-08 I saw today is a synthetic stock and not as long of a barrel since its "youth" model. ...I have just heard lots and lots of "it was a good shot but we couldn't track it down" with 243's don't want the boy to get his first shot at a deer just to have to track it and not find it...I know shot placement is alot to do with it. thanks again I think this forum is the best on the entire site lots of knowledge and advice with out the hate and bs thanks again guys. :texasflag:brew:


Been killing deer from Uvalde to Columbus and down to Hebbronville with a .243 since 1975. Been blessed to never lose one. Shooting 100 gr. Remington shells. At 7 1/2 yrs. old, I would recommend the heaver .243.


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

Either cartridge is a fine starter. Lighter projectiles in 08 and heaver in 243 should recoil close to same. Stock fit is important and look to use a long eye relief scope to help prevent scope eye. Young shooters tend to forget about snug hold when game is in the scope.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I hunt with a youth model Remington 7/08. I put the stock extension on. Love the smaller short guns. Shoot 120 gr Barnes not the heavier 140's but they all work. Oh yeah synthetic stock that I free floated and bedded and Shoots less than an inch.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> I hunt with a youth model Remington 7/08. I put the stock extension on. Love the smaller short guns. Shoot 120 gr Barnes not the heavier 140's but they all work. Oh yeah synthetic stock that I free floated and bedded and Shoots less than an inch.


^^this

I bought my boy a 7-08 single shot a year or so ago, he's 11 now. Kicks like a mule with the 140gr rounds because the gun is light but isn't too bad with the 120's. A Rem 700 or Weatherby Vanguard/Howa 1500 youth would shoot a lot better and feel better since the gun is much better balanced than his single shot. He prefers his 243 single shot. I want to get him a Vanguard V2 but I want to make sure it will fit him properly as the youth size is still a little big.

Make sure the gun fits him and start with 120's. Like Charlie said, its just a necked down 308 so its plenty powerful. No matter what, shot placement is everything so if he's more comfortable and more consistent with his 243 than the 7-08, stick with the 243.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Just stay away from the single shot break open type rifles(NEF etc) They are too light for a youth rifle and have ridiculous recoil for younger hunters. Yes, light weight is a desirable quality in a young gun but once a youth has developed recoil flinch, it is tough to break. I shot a handi rifle in 30-30 a few years back and would rather shoot full house 7mag loads in a tshirt than that little mule.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Everyone know what a fan I am of the 7mm-08, but for a 7 yr old??? He will be 8 by next hunting season, so depending upon how big he is, it's a toss up. I started my kid with a model 7 243, moved up to a model 7 7mm-08, and a model 7 308. Great guns. If you do the 7mm-08 I would definitely use the lightest bullet you can, which will be equal to the largest bullet the 243 will fire, approx. You will then have a much more versatile gun with the 7mm-08- elk for instance, as well as the game you mentioned.

So the question is, a bit more recoil now, and a much more versatile gun. Or less recoil now and a less versatile gun later. Remember your kid will probably not be the most accurate shot in his early years- thus some "not so perfect hits." That's where the bigger bullet might make the difference in recovery or not. The one thing that will kill a kid's enthusiasm more than anything is losing a deer he has hit- not the recoil he experienced when he shot it.


----------



## Farpiece (Apr 27, 2013)

*7 1/2 year old*

Go with the 243. It awesome under 100 yrds. I shot an E Texas 8 point this year and he crumpled. Also shot a Bobcat, and very little damage, to the point where its at the taxidermist.


----------



## Scott_D (Jun 4, 2012)

Both rounds are more than suitable for hog or white tail. I love both and would not hesitate to hunt with either one. Neither of these are rounds that a kid is going to "outgrow". I think the 08 is a little more accurate but the 243 ammo is easier to find and a little cheaper. Remember the 243 is a 308 necked down to 6mm, a 7-08 is a 308 necked down to a 7mm. You will not have buyers remorse with either if you buy a quality rifle.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Try the managed recoil loads for the 7mm08, there are places that will NOT allow you to shoot a 243 on the place BUT 7mm08 all day long. 100grn max load with a 243....140grn with a 7mm08...that alone is enough of a reason.......I know I know its shot placement but you can kill a bull elk with a 22mag


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

wet dreams said:


> Try the managed recoil loads for the 7mm08, there are places that will NOT allow you to shoot a 243 on the place BUT 7mm08 all day long. 100grn max load with a 243....140grn with a 7mm08...that alone is enough of a reason.......I know I know its shot placement but you can kill a bull elk with a 22mag


 If you feel you just have to go to 7/08 do the above. I have a synthetic/SS Remington off catalog 7/08 Light Varmint that kicks like a mule.
7 yrs old...I would go 243.


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

at 200 lbs, I find my model 70 featherweight 7mm-08 very uncomfortable to shoot for more than 5 rounds. I realize it is a light weight gun, however if a 7 or 8 year old will be shooting then I dont imagine the rifle in question will weigh much more, if any.

The managed recoil loads are a good option if you choose this caliber, but I believe that limits you to very few options.. Hornady makes one reduced load as well as Remington. These reduced loads are on par with a standard .243 load power wise. The upside is that it allows for your kid to shoot more potent rounds as he grows older.

Personally I would get the .243 for now and go with a larger rifle later. As everyone stated, proper shot placement is critical. The .243 could help his shooting by not inducing bad habits associated with heavy recoil.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

He wont feel the recoil from either round when shooting at a deer and his heart is pumping. Its all about them being comfortable with the gun on the bench. Watch him close for flinching. Purposely take one out of the chamber without him knowing and let him dry fire it. Watch him again for flinching. Be sure to use good ear protection because the sound can be a major cause of flinching. Also make sure the gun has a good trigger. Lawyer triggers are a big reason so many shooters flinch when trying to squeeze the overweight trigger anticipating the bang.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks for all the tips/advice/thoughts...we are going to go with a youth 243. going to pick one up from a co worker or buy a new one I found at bass pro that wasn't priced sky high which shocked me but hey maybe they are coming around to realize they aint the only store in town lol thanks guys


----------

